
Show HN: LazyHabit – Automate hard habits with mini routines - avac
https://www.lazyhabit.com/
======
avac
Hi everyone,

As a solo founder, the app is the product of 2 years of love, sweat and
procrastination.

I wanted to build an alternative to habit tracking apps, minus the
perfectionism and guilt-tripping that plagues most of them. Instead of
focusing on post-habit tracking and stats, LazyHabit focuses on the critical
transition period BEFORE the habit.

With the momentum of mini steps and a dash of gamification, it's possible to
make hard habits feel effortless to do.

You can further supercharge your mini routines by integrating with other
awesome apps for meditation, fitness, diet, sleep, study, you name it.

It's free to install on iOS and require no signup.

Would love to hear what you guys think!

